# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ    ΜΙΚΡΟΥ   ΦΘΗΝΟΥ   UPS - ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ

## mariost

Έλεγχος   χαλασμένου   UPS  και   απλή επισκευή   με  αλλαγή  μόνο μπαταρίας   που  είναι    και η πιο   συχνή   βλάβη.https://youtu.be/yHenVzOOmeY

----------


## zevage

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα βαζω και το δικό μου πρόβλημα:
 	Εχω ενα UPS  INFORM on line Sinus Eco Series 1KVA, αγορασμενο γυρω στο 2013. 
   	Μου αναψε το λαμπακι μπαταρίας και το μπιπερ. 

   	Εχει πάνω του 2 μπαταριες Leoch DJW 12V-7.0 AH. Πιθανόν θελουν αντικατασταση. 

   	Τις μετρησα και βλεπω οτι η μια ειναι 12.95V ενω η άλλη 10.85V. 
   	Ειναι συνδεμενες εν σειρά. ΕΙναι σωστό αυτό? 
   	Αυτη με τα 10.85V την εβαλα σε φορτιστή να φορτισει. Θα βαλω και την αλλη μετά. 
   	Πρεπει να τις αλλάξω και τις δύο? 
   	 Αν τις αντικαταστήσω με 2  12V-12AH Θα εχω καποιο θέμα? 
   	Εχετε καμια πρόταση για συγκεκριμενη μαρκα και τύπο?

----------


## manolo

Εννοείται οι μπαταρίες αλλάζονται ΠΑΝΤΑ όλες μαζί. Θεωρητικά θα  μπορούσαν να αντικατασταθούν με περισσότερα Ah μιας και θα σου έδινε  μεγαλύτερο χρόνο αυτονομίας λειτουργίας του UPS, αλλά αρκεί το charging  circuit μέσα στο UPS να μπορεί να διατηρήσει το charging rate καi τη  floating charge τιμή του στη τιμή για την οποία έχει σχεδιαστεί. Δεν  είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτά όλα αυτά τα μικρά UPS έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το  κάνουν αυτό. Έλεγξε το με μια ερώτηση και στον αντιπρόσωπο για να είσαι  σίγουρος..

----------


## νεκταριοος

http://www.informups.com/dosya/urun_...ups_131700.pdf

----------


## xsterg

αλλαγή μπαταρίας και γρήγορα...

----------

mikemtb73 (08-05-18)

----------


## zevage

> http://www.informups.com/dosya/urun_...ups_131700.pdf


Δεν ειναι αυτό. Ειναι αυτό χωρίς την LCD: 
http://www.informups.com/dosya/urun_dosya/sinus_premium_131700.pdf
Παρ' ολα αυτά μπορώ αραγε να βαλω μπαταριες 12V 9Ah?
Μεγαλύτερη δεν μπαινει λογω διαστασεων.

----------


## mikemtb73

Ναι μπορείς να βάλεις 9ΑΗ.
Πρόσεξε να είναι ίδιες και από την ίδια παρτίδα αν φαίνεται 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## zevage

> Ναι μπορείς να βάλεις 9ΑΗ.
> Πρόσεξε να είναι ίδιες και από την ίδια παρτίδα αν φαίνεται 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Σχετικά με τις ημερομηνίες παραγωγής πώς μπορεί κανείς να τις ξερει?
Οσες φορες εχω ρωτήσει για μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου δεν εχω παρει σαφή απάντηση. 
Επίσης πόσα volts πρεπει να δείχνουν αν τις μετρήσω τη στιγμή της αγοράς?

----------


## mikemtb73

Γύρω στα 12μιση βολτ
Γράφουν συνήθως ένα κωδικό χαραγμένο στην πάνω πλευρά. Να είναι το ιδιο και στις 2.
Τώρα αν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια τάση με απόκλιση το πολύ 10mV
τοτε είσαι τέλειος 😀

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

